# Gongora question...should I or shouldn't I?



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 23, 2010)

Okay, for some insane reason, I bought two bare root Gongora species last night at our society's annual auction. One is Gga. gratulabunda and the other is Gga. ilense. The plants came from Ecuagenera.

I grow my orchids in a spare bedroom that only has 40 - 45% RH on a good day. I don't have a greenhouse and no hope of getting one at this time.

Is there even the slightest chance that I could grow these in the house, or should I just pot them up and unload them on someone else ASAP?

Your thoughts are appreciated....


----------



## Shiva (Feb 23, 2010)

I know someone who has success growing gongora in a spare bedroom under light. So, you could give it a try.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Michel, that's good to know...


----------



## Jorch (Feb 23, 2010)

I had one under light before, humidity is similar to yours, Jo, it grew well, but always blasted it buds... (due to low humidity, i assume) :sob:


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine have done much better (in the GH) under much more shaded conditions than I expected. The group is pretty well adapted to growing hanging in slat baskets rather than pots. But maybe in dryer conditions you might get some better results in clay pots. The species I have get pretty big. Some with leaves over 2' long

I'm not familiar with the species you have in hand, so they may be species from dryer climes too.?? You may want to do a little research on those species and see what you are up against.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 23, 2010)

Preliminary internet search show Gga. gratulabunda comes from the Pacific coast of Columbia, at an elevation of about 850 m and is a warm to cool grower.

Gga. ilense come from Ecuador, 100 - 800 m elevation, and is a hot grower.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 23, 2010)

I find Gongoras pretty easy. Under lights in winter, outside whenever possible. Trying some in s/h. 

-Ernie


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 24, 2010)

I grow my gongora claviodora the same as bulbos, but with more open medium. They receive low light like bulbos and watering daily.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 24, 2010)

Ernie said:


> I find Gongoras pretty easy. Under lights in winter, outside whenever possible. Trying some in s/h. -Ernie



Ernie - what kind of S/H pot do you use - don't the inflorescence grow out of the bottom of these plants?


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Ernie - what kind of S/H pot do you use - don't the inflorescence grow out of the bottom of these plants?



Stanophea do, but not Gongora

Mine come up and arch over from the base of the bulbs, so I can imagine pot culture working. The inflorescences are real long and hang below plant level.

In baskets new growths poke out from all directions as the basket fills up. So spikes come out of the bottom and sides in the same direction as the bulbs (also coming out the bottom and sides).


----------



## Ernie (Feb 24, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Ernie - what kind of S/H pot do you use - don't the inflorescence grow out of the bottom of these plants?



What Rick said. They kick the inflorescence up over the edge of the pot. Media is lava pebbles for the Gongoras. 

-Ernie


----------

